# How can I tell if my monitor has sync on green?



## scaramanga_goldengun

I want to connect my PS2 to my monitor, and I've found the correct cables, the only problem is that the monitor has to have "sync on green" in order to work. My monitor is the Dell 17" LCD (E177FP). I went to Dell's website, but I couldn't find a category under support that be applicable to my question.


----------



## PC eye

If you have the manual for the monitor or go into the menu for display settings there should be a setting found in there if available for this. Look over the buttons on the monitor for the setup menu and sscroll through the options. One section will be for color adjustments. The settings for that model Dell lcd are seen at http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/E177FP/en/setup.htm#Using_the_OSD


----------



## heyman421

if it doesn't say, it most likely uses seperate syncs for rgb

sync-on-green is usually a mode

there are converters, tho


----------



## PC eye

You may see results on that with the software for your video card itself under the display settings>advanced if you were going through the system. The problem there is you are connecting directly to the monitor itself rather then going through the system where you can have software options.

 An inline converter would be one idea for this. I am in agreement with heyman421 on that. That would allow for changes to the actual input signal directly. The other option would be to contact Dell's own support staff for information via email. That could be a hassle however. Another thing to add is looking over the monitor itself to see if there is a mode switch or button for this or an eventual use of an expansion card like those for video captures/tv tuners or video cards with video in.


----------



## scaramanga_goldengun

Do you know where I could get such a converter? Because I'm definitely not finding any "sync on green" mode or button or anything that even mentions it.

EDIT: Is this what I'm looking for:
http://www.si87.com/Products/Cabling/Adapters/ss1spec.html

And if so, are there any converters like that around the $20-$40 range? I'm not ready to spend $80+ just to play my PS2 on my monitor, if anything, I'm better off buying a new monitor.


----------



## PC eye

You are on the right track there. Whether that is the one that would work out the best for you is another matter. Price shopping and looking over the information on different makes and models is something we all do. If you were buying wholesale or just needing information on what one is, http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM1881.html#Availability

 Pricing information was found on one model seen at http://www.epanorama.net/links/videochips.html#syncsep bringing you to one vendor at http://www.intersil.com/cda/deviceinfo/0%2C1477%2CEL4583%2C0.html Try buying three of them at $4.53 each! That's a huge difference right there.


----------



## scaramanga_goldengun

About that last website you posted (http://www.intersil.com/cda/deviceinfo/0,1477,EL4583,0.html), which one were you talking about? And it said something about composite output, does that mean you can plug in composite cables, or that it displays in composite signals. And are you sure I can buy just 3? Because it says something about the prices being for quantities between 100 and 999 or something like that. And does that converter allow only composite cables, or could I still connect component or s-video cables to my computer?


----------



## PC eye

The problem right at the moment is trying to do some price comparison. But on general searches alone that sees wholesale not retail. In fact I keep running into the same link under different titles that you had already posted. One idea is to go a retail vendor that supplies console gaming systems like PS2, PS3, Nitendo, and X-Box, X-Box 360 systems(just about any retail chain) and look through the accessories. Circuit City, Compusa, Walmart, Target, and others have their online catalogs to go through.


----------



## leetkyle

is that the ultrasharp version with about the 1 inch border around it? i have the manuals for that and i use it so i'll take a look in the manual if it is..


----------



## scaramanga_goldengun

The monitor is not the ultrasharp version.

I also checked on ebay for "sync separator", and didn't find a single thing, which means it will probably be even harder to find in stores.


----------



## PC eye

The search at some of the retail chains including Circuit City and Compusa didn't locate anything while they may still carry them in stock. If it was a regular accessory like an optical mouse or gaming pad you would readily find those fast. This is why going into a few stores that deal with gaming systems and looking over what they carry for accessories will most likely see results. This type of item would be found set aside probably to display other items while still being available. This is most likely considered a specialty item.


----------



## scaramanga_goldengun

Just to make sure, though, is there any other reason (besides the sync on green) why a PS2 wouldn't display video on my monitor through a PS2 to VGA cable? If not, then I'll be on a lookout (and I'll ask) the next time I'm in a electronics/gaming store.


----------



## PC eye

The sync separator is no more then a specific color filter. On some monitors the display may turn too green when playing a game. That would be one reason why the filter is added. Gaming systems are mainly intended for use with televisions and not pc monitors as a rule. The signal may pose a problem there without it. You can give it a try to see if that's the case and simply wait to get the needed filter.


----------



## scaramanga_goldengun

I see...I just have one more question. If I bought this...:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HI-RES-Componen...916QQihZ011QQcategoryZ174QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

...would that solve the sync-on-green problem (since it's supposed to convert everything to a RGB signal for VGA monitors)? Or would I still need to buy the sync-on-green adapter?


----------



## PC eye

That is more like the idea behind a usb hub where you can run a dvd player, X-Box, PS2 or 3 all together in one unit to have a single vga output to an lcd monitor. The difference when making the comparison is that it includes a signal converter from the different types of input signals into a standard vga output. You wouldn't need a separator since the signal the monitor would see is vga. But buying at EBay instead of new?

http://www.mdgamesource.com/browseproducts/HI-RES-VGA-COMPONENT-BOX-XBOX--PS2--DVD--GC.html

http://www.icomputerfair.com/Computer/Computer-Monitors-Projectors/Other.shtml


----------



## palmmann

scaramanga_goldengun said:


> The monitor is not the ultrasharp version.
> 
> I also checked on ebay for "sync separator", and didn't find a single thing, which means it will probably be even harder to find in stores.



idk on ps2s, but for xboxes the sync seperator used is the lm1881n. you wont find it in stores.


----------



## scaramanga_goldengun

The reason I'm buying on eBay is because they have it cheaper there, and it's still new. And by the way, the second link you gave me links to you eBay auctions.


----------



## PC eye

That's no surpirse there! Just about every link seen on different search engines came up with 90% EBay links!  That was one of the annoyances when trying to locate someplace for buying individual separators. Too bad you didn't know some 50 other people looking for the same thing. Then you order from National Semiconductor for the under $5- prices seen there.  You wouldn't have to worry about someone else bidding higher then you at EBay. The prices seen there are usually starting prices not the final ones.


----------

